# In Need of Lawn Mower Repair Help



## Mak15 (May 7, 2011)

I tried to started my mower the first time this year, but it started for about 15 seconds then shut down like it's not receiving gasoline. I can started it again the next day with the same problem (I saw some engine oil too). 

Can anybody tell me what caused this problem? Is this worth repair? Thank you!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Old gas in the carburetor. May just need to drain out the carburetor and let fresh fuel in, or the carburetor may need to be taken apart and cleaned.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Check your crankcase for the proper oil level.If it is over filled,the oil will come out of places it shouldn't.If the oil smells like gasoline,change the oil which may be contaminated from a leaking carb during storage.Hope this helps.


----------



## Mak15 (May 7, 2011)

Thank you so much, guys! I'll try to take it apart this weekend if my wife doesn't bother me!


----------



## floridajerry (Aug 1, 2011)

*MTD Transmission Problem*

MTD 42 inch cut-161/2 HP with 7 speed trans axle. Will not move,But turn the engine off and it will go in every gear. Tried in gear while running and started smoking from the front pulley area. NOW WHAT CAN I DO TO FIND AND FIX THE PROBLEM?


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

if the battery is under the seat, pull it and the battery box out and see if the belt has come of the pulley and also check if the pully will turn by hand, if it doesn't then the trans may be locked up, if it will turn check to see if any idler pulleys are frozen up.


----------



## floridajerry (Aug 1, 2011)

*Duffer 72*

Thank You,

The front pulley(under the engine) will not turn unless you really force it to. Any suggestions?


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you have a model # on the unit ? Are you talking about the pulley on the engine or an idler pulley?


----------

